# Will this microphone work? Parasound C1 / C2 Processor Auto Setup Mic



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm putting together my BFD setup to use along with my Audyessey setup. :R

I have a microphone from a Parasound C1/C2 Processor. It is used for the auto setup and calibration they use. It is pretty much the same microphone that came with the Parasound AVC-2500. 

My question is can I use it with BFD? Is there a calibration file for this microphone?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

intelonetwo said:


> My question is can I use it with BFD? Is there a calibration file for this microphone?


Unlikely. Unlikely. Is there a brand and model designation on it?


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

None that I can see. I'll try to email Parasound, maybe they can let me know the maker, model, etc, etc.


----------

